# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  POMOGNITE!!! Puna (školska) torba briga

## Alamama

Ne znam da li ste vidjeli tekst na portalu o našoj novoj akciji. cilj akcije je da napokon uđemo u sferu školstva. Možda vam se sad ta tema čini daleka ali svi naši mali pačići jako jako brzo će ući u školske klupe i sigurna sam da im svi želite što bolji početak. A to znači da moramo sustav početi mjenjati odmah, i ne čekati da nam se dijete vrati iz škole sa oštećenom kralježnicom, da plaće jer je preopterećeno ili da u školi nema osnovnih sredstva za rad.


Na portalu se nalaz draft pisma, dovoljno je da u njemu dodate jednu liniju teksta i pošaljete na roda@roda.hr. Dosad je stiglo samo nekoliko pisama, nadam se da će za koji dan stići cijeli val jer nam treba bar 20000 pisama da akcija uspije. Ako imate volje, energije i motivacije, zamolite prijatelje, susjede i kolege da pomognu u ovoj akciji

----------


## ninochka

poslano   :Wink:

----------


## Alamama

to je sprit  :Smile:  hvala  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Nisam zaboravila, šaljem danas ili sutra

----------


## Anita-AZ

Sto se na ovu temu zbilo do danas.. 2006.?

----------


## Samoborka

I mene to zanima jako jer na jesen imam prvašića!  :D

----------


## Alamama

zbilo se ukratko : nista

RODA nažalost nema kapaciteta da se aktivnije pozabavi školama. Mozda jednog dana kad malo veci broj clanova bude istovremeno i roditelji skolse djece onda mozda i roda dobije snagu.

----------


## Mala

pišu li se još pisma?

----------

